
Redditor gives detailed breakdown of how Zuckerberg is linked to the olig - gcatalfamo
https://www.reddit.com/r/bestof/comments/85qvt7/redditor_gives_a_long_and_detailed_breakdown_of
======
WheelsAtLarge
And the conspiracy theories start...

Mmmm, I wonder if the aliens dropped him off during one of their UFO flights?

